# led : marine vs freshwater



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wondering what is the big difference between freshwater leds vs marine leds. For example marinelands double bright vs marinelands reef capable leds. 
I noticed that double bright has 6000k vs 10000k on the reef capable. They both have around the same number of blue leds for similar size fixtures. 
Reef capable has twice as many lumens. 
I found a Beamworks 72" reef capable 3w fixture that has 52 leds. It puts out 14,000 lumens. That is a lot a lot a lot. 
Now will that be to intense for a 180G mbuna setup. I like good lighting , but I don't want my fixture to blind me or my fish. Lol.

I ask the question about double bright vs reef capable because I am wondering what would be better for a 180G mbuna setup. I want my fish to look natural and good at the same time. 
I decide to go with led because my 75g doesn't have led. It has regular lighting with a blue bulb along with a white. It doesn't look bad but when I was trying to catch a holding female in the dark with a led flash light, my hara looked so so so nice in the led light. Right then and there I decided to go led. 
I tried figuring out what kind of led bulbs the flash light was using but couldn't. Either way I was sold on led. 
Any comments on all this would be wonderful.


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

the 6000k led's are going to be a bit more of a yellow/warm white color while the 10k should be more of a brighter white color. The problem with these fixtures (I have a 36" beamworks) is that they are so narrow you really have to have two of them to fill up the depth front to back of most larger tanks. They are only about 5" wide and there are no reflectors to spread the light produced by them out so they leave the front or back of the tank dark unless you buy multiple fixtures. The light they produce is really nice though.


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

*papasmurf*
That's exactly what I was kind of worried about with these fixtures. My tank is 72x24x24. If a guy has to have 2 fixtures that can get a little spendy real quick. Not like they are cheap to begin with.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Papasmurf is right!!

I think two 72" would more than light the tank or get two 48" they will prolly work as well but the ends might be a tad dark but then you could off set them at each end. I am on the verge of getting one 72" and calling it good. with the two 36" I already have. 
Mine are reef bright if wondering.

Beamworks prices are the best you will find for complete fixtures unless you construct your own.

One 72" at those lumens might be enough? You could always get one than add another.

Papasmurf and I had this conversation awhile back, it's sounding familiar. :lol: Of course the 72" was not available yet :roll:


----------

